# [Sat 21st Apr 2012] VIVA LAS VEGAS with THE ACTIONETTES + drag queen + variety acts (London SW)



## editor (Apr 12, 2012)

Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane*
*Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771



 Facebook event
DJs 9pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

April sees the Actionettes heading to the city of impromptu marriages and quickie divorces.

Expect in-flight safety announcements, a human fruit machine and a wedding in the chapel of love.

There will also be couples counselling in the marriage advice bureau - and the inevitable messy break up in the D.I.V.O.R.C.E courts - with heartbreak indie as a soundtrack, and Sixties Go-Go from The Actionettes.

There'll be special guests, the incredible ADORA DIX drag queen magician, a Blind Date Raffle and the Action Men.

It's going to be a big, glittery Brixton night out!

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

THE ACTIONETTES
Fiesty, friendly, fun and fiercely anti-conformist, The Actionettes manage to cause a stir wherever they go, with their unique style, infectious enthusiasm, high-octane performances and general joie de vivre.
As seen on Charlie Brooker's TV show and BBC2's Culture Show, these stars of Ladyfest and Vintage 2012 are not to be missed!
"With each shake of the hips, the smiles get wider..." *The Independent*
"Fantastic fun; great moves!" *Jarvis Cocker*

ADORA DIX
Having performed at the world's finest venues in Las Vegas, Florida and Butlins Bognor Regis, we're delighted to welcome the stunning Adora to Offline.
Expect, glamour, dazzling outfits and stunning magic tricks!






DJs on the night

*THE ACTIONETTES*
An all-girl gang behind the decks, serving up heartbreak indie, Motown and Sixties Go-Go.

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2012)

That was unbelievable fun! Photos to follow after I finally get some kip


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2012)

This was an amazing night - there's some mad photos coming soon!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 22, 2012)

editor said:


> This was an amazing night - there's some mad photos coming soon!


 
It was epic   Waiting for the photos as I'm still sure me and the drag queen looked the same...


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.urban75.org/blog/las-vegas-meets-brixton-with-the-actionettes-at-the-offline-club/


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL


----------

